# What Are The Best Private Med Colleges In Pak?



## fatima1529 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi all. I live in Dubai and am planning to pursue medicine from Pakistan. So far I have a list of three private colleges in mind: AKU, CMH lahore and Shifa. Since I plan to take the USMLE, I want to attend a college that will not only provide me with the best academic resources but also a good environment. AKU is at the top of my list for sure, but I have my concerns about Shifa. Does anyone know how many international students apply to Shifa? And what is their match rate, in terms of medical residencies in the US? I visited their campus in Islamabad and was not impressed at all. 

Also, are there any other private medical colleges that I should consider? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

The Shifa campus was bad?


----------



## fatima1529 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah, they recently moved and I didn't like it at all. Everything is contained in a single building and you don't get the college/university vibe at all (just a personal opinion).


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

I would suggest you to consider Ziaudin medical university . and Bahria medical and dental college! Both of them are in karachi! Shifa and AKU ajd CMH as well are really tough to get in as they cme in top privae medical institutions! Try to appy in as many medical unis as you can If you dont want to waste a year!

- - - Updated - - -

if youwant to know anything let me know as I am also from UAE and I am also going to apply for medical colleges this year!


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

I got accepted to Shifa Medical College last year and currently finishing up my first year. Prior to this I have studied at McGill University, Canada so I know what a dream university campus can or should be like. 
Shifa Medical College has a residency match rate equal or in one of the prior years even higher than Aga Khan. It's integrated modular curriculum is impeccable and best in Pakistan after Aga khan. Students have better USMLE results than all of other institutions. Shifa is also known for its International hospital, which revived accredition in golden standard of excellence in terms of research, patient care etc by a major international certifying body. Only hospital after Aga Khan's to get it in Pak. The studies and teachers aren't rigid as in other private army schools like Cmh. We have a lot of international students in our batch. Bright people with multi dimensional personalities rather than uni dimensional ratta personalities. Good diverse environment. 
Only drawback is campus. I can agree that it's nothing special in terms of size. But everything you need for training is in there and it's cozy.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

rayes said:


> I got accepted to Shifa Medical College last year and currently finishing up my first year. Prior to this I have studied at McGill University, Canada so I know what a dream university campus can or should be like.
> Shifa Medical College has a residency match rate equal or in one of the prior years even higher than Aga Khan. It's integrated modular curriculum is impeccable and best in Pakistan after Aga khan. Students have better USMLE results than all of other institutions. Shifa is also known for its International hospital, which revived accredition in golden standard of excellence in terms of research, patient care etc by a major international certifying body. Only hospital after Aga Khan's to get it in Pak. The studies and teachers aren't rigid as in other private army schools like Cmh. We have a lot of international students in our batch. Bright people with multi dimensional personalities rather than uni dimensional ratta personalities. Good diverse environment.
> Only drawback is campus. I can agree that it's nothing special in terms of size. But everything you need for training is in there and it's cozy.


Interesting. However, I'd like to know about the living situation there. Are you living in the off campus hostels they provided? Can you please provide a general idea about how it is there. I read posts 5-6 years ago about them. Didn't seem too appealing. The costs are also 350,000 per year as per the website. ACs, generators for load shedding, wifi, cleanliness etc. room sharing, privacy, type of people, ragging, with whom we have to share it, "charsi" mahol....... ? Food, toilets, etc. etc. would love to know. Thanks a lot for sharing your input though. I appreciate it when seniors come back to this forum help out juniors.


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment, fam, it's nice to know you still love us, McGill boi 
And he's right, the campus is cramped. But it's a new campus and improvements can come over the years, but that's just something you all have to decide for yourselves. As an international student that didn't expect much coming to Pakistan at all, I'm still surprised at Shifa's entire standard. But even then, they've made a name out of itself despite the odds. And it's not half bad. Just consider what you want as priority, be it people, learning, statistics of passing USMLE/landing residency, campus, etc and go from there.


----------

